# new web browser options?



## gbritnell (Aug 4, 2009)

I went to Youtube about 3 weeks ago and there was a message at the top that said they would no longer be supporting my web browser which is Internet Explorer 7 I believe. The new options are, Firefox 3.5, Internet Explorer 8 and Google Chrome. Being that I already had IE I clicked on IE 8. The download went fine but afterwards every time I went on line I got pop-ups from Microsoft saying that there was an error and I needed to report it. I figured OK I'll report it, day after day after day, well you get the idea. I got so fed up with it I went into my computer properties and reset the computer a month back to get rid of the blasted program. Now my questions, has anyone had the same experience with IE8, if so, is there a cure? Has anyone opted for one of the other two browsers, if so, how good are they?
Thanks,
gbritnell


----------



## arnoldb (Aug 4, 2009)

gbritnell, I use both Firefox 3.5 and IE8 at work on a multitude of different computers and servers, and my personal preference is for FireFox - I find it quicker and easier than IE. Sometimes, web pages designed purely for IE can be a bit of a problem, but those are very few and far between.

At home, I use purely FireFox (no Windoze  at home )
I also support about 100 computer users - and they have a choice as to which (or both) browsers they want to use. Nearly all seem to prefer FF.

Not having tested Chrome, I cannot comment on that though.

Hope this helps a bit.

Regards, Arnold


----------



## Cliff (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey gbritnell: I use Firefox and am real happy with it it is faster and I haven't had any trouble with it I was having trouble with IE because it was being real slow. Cliff


----------



## black85vette (Aug 4, 2009)

Similar experience here. Sometimes you hit a site that just can't handle anything but IE (really poor web design). I am using Chrome right now both at work and at home on my primary PC and prefer it. But I still have IE7 loaded on both. Chrome is stable and has some nice features.  I also run Firefox but only on my PC with Linux. It works great on that platform. Can't comment on FF on Windows. Of the two I think I would try out Chrome first. Just go to the Google page and the download button is right there.


----------



## rake60 (Aug 4, 2009)

I use FireFox 3.5 on all of my PCs.
It might take some tinkering to get all the file types
to open properly but it's speed over IE is well worth 
that little bit of effort.

Rick


----------



## vlmarshall (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm mostly using IE7 on this computer ,and Chrome on my little laptop. I really like Chrome, and I'll probably use it more on here as IE7 becomes unsupported.


----------



## gbritnell (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the comments. I can find my way around my computer fairly well but I don't know about "tinkering" to get some sites to open. Maybe I'll try Chrome first and If I don't have any luck I can alway set my computer back and start over.
gbritnell


----------



## shred (Aug 4, 2009)

I use IE8 and Firefox 3.5.  I prefer FF, but they're getting pretty close again these days-- FF is getting fatter and IE is getting more with the program.


----------



## raggle (Aug 4, 2009)

Google Chrome, it seems, will be an operating system running on a linux kernel sometime 2010. Aimed at low memory machines like netbooks, the philosophy seems to be to access all applications from within the browser. So the browser effectively disappears

Looking at the Windows version it seems very clean, but I suppose you can clutter it to your own liking. There is no linux version yet, for fairly obvious reasons. Once it has been released I suppose it will be free for all linux users (?) Then at long last Sketchup will be available without needing WINE to interpret it.

So it's worth getting familiar with Chrome IMHO. I won't post a link, Google it.

With the latest news on M'Soft/Yahoo attempting to outgoogle Google, the future looks, er, interesting.

Ray


----------



## gmac (Aug 4, 2009)

Another +1 for Firefox.

I had been an IE user until I tried Firefox - never went back. Noticeably faster, but as some have mentioned they seem to be getting "similar" - so I'll be watching for the next faster/simpler bus to come along...

Cheers
Garry


----------



## gbritnell (Aug 5, 2009)

Gentlemen, 
It wasn't that IE8 wasn't working for me it was the darned pop ups telling me that there was a problem and I should report it, which I did. You would think that after a month all the reporting that I did would have garnered some response. Doesn't anyone else have this type of problem? I'm running Windows XP service pack 3 on my computer.
gbritnell


----------



## rake60 (Aug 5, 2009)

Microsoft does like to take care of us, don't they... :

The error reporting thing can be easily turned off.
Right click on *My Computer* then click *Properties*.
In that window click the *Advanced* tab.
In lower right of that window you will see the button
*Error Reporting* Click that button and select the 
*Disable error reporting* option.

Two *OK* clicks to close the open windows and that will 
never happen again.

Rick


----------



## gbritnell (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks Rick,
I learn something new about these things every day.
gbritnell


----------



## rake60 (Aug 5, 2009)

I'd still recommend giving FireFox a try.
IE is so deeply embedded into Windows that is runs far too 
slow. It takes 10 seconds for my homepage to open in IE
and only 3 seconds to open in FireFox.

Rick


----------



## doc1955 (Aug 31, 2009)

Fire Fox here I like it much better plus you can get a portable app so you can run from a jump drive and take it with yo anywhere.
Off subject but also another portable app I like is open office no need to be forced into using Microsoft it also handles creating PDF files excell filesand almost all office docs.





Doc


----------



## websterz (Sep 1, 2009)

SeaMonkey...the only browser I use! (No, I'm not kidding)

http://www.seamonkey-project.org/releases/


----------



## itowbig (Sep 5, 2009)

humm i use ff and i think its the cats meow. i tried ie8 and boy did i have problems but ff its not any problem at all.
ive been wondering about chrome but have not tried it yet. i want to go completely ubantu or something of the nature but i find there are no drivers for my printer witch i need. so ff is for me till i find better.


----------



## sparky961 (Sep 5, 2009)

rake60  said:
			
		

> Microsoft does like to take care of us, don't they... :
> 
> The error reporting thing can be easily turned off.
> Right click on *My Computer* then click *Properties*.
> ...



YEARS of advanced computer use, and clicking on dismissing that useless "report this error" box, and I never realized it could be disabled so easily. I'll thank Microsoft for not bothering with a "Do not show this again" checkbox.

Thanks, Rick.

-Sparky


----------

